# Come steal my flowers. I'll pay.



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

I have too many flowers. They're everywhere even though I cleared a lot of them. I'll pay 50k for you to steal my flowers. All I ask is for you to  provide a shovel. I'll let you know which flowers you can steal. (I have some arranged in certain places so I wanna keep em there.)


----------



## Dabi (Jun 29, 2020)

i would love to take some ! n_n


----------



## ireneanne (Jun 29, 2020)

I would love any flowers too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Dabi said:


> i would love to take some ! n_n





ireneanne said:


> I would love any flowers too!


Nice a couple of thieves hehe yes alright! Sorry I fell asleep!


----------



## ireneanne (Jun 29, 2020)

Lol! I really want to make the hyacinth lamp and the flower stand


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

ireneanne said:


> Lol! I really want to make the hyacinth lamp and the flower stand


You know I've seen those around but could never get my hands on them..


----------



## EAKunz! (Jun 29, 2020)

Still have some left

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

I want some flowers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

EAKunz! said:


> Still have some left
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> 
> I want some flowers


Yup! I'm waiting on any more responses before I open my town up!


----------



## Dabi (Jun 29, 2020)

i am here as well n_n


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Good! Aaah I was so tired earlier. Ah okay. If I can get everyone to add my friend code we'll get this party started!


----------



## EAKunz! (Jun 29, 2020)

Whats your friend code? I’m new on this still don’t really know

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

How this works


----------



## Dabi (Jun 29, 2020)

EAKunz! said:


> Whats your friend code? I’m new on this still don’t really know
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> 
> How this works


0867-5094-1216 is the code


----------



## EAKunz! (Jun 29, 2020)

thx so much I just realized I don’t have my Nintendo Account linked so I will pick them up on my bro’s Account

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

His account is brysonkunz


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

EAKunz! said:


> thx so much I just realized I don’t have my Nintendo Account linked so I will pick them up on my bro’s Account
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> 
> His account is brysonkunz


That's fine! Is everyone ready?


----------



## EAKunz! (Jun 29, 2020)

I don’t think you’ve approved my request yet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

I did! Dabi and Bryson!


----------



## EAKunz! (Jun 29, 2020)

I don’t know how this works are you on animal crossing still???

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Thx


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes! Let me open my gates! Dabi you still around?


----------



## Dabi (Jun 29, 2020)

yes i am still around


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

alright lets do this!


----------



## EAKunz! (Jun 29, 2020)

I’m  departing!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Is it too early to bump? Aaahh buuumpp


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

still got plenty of flowers. Bump!


----------



## yosie1511 (Jun 30, 2020)

I'd love to steal your flowers!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 30, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> I'd love to steal your flowers!


You would? Nice! Okay go and add my friend code please


----------



## yosie1511 (Jun 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You would? Nice! Okay go and add my friend code please


I've send you a friend request


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 30, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> I've send you a friend request


Alright I got it and I shall open my gates! Sorry I fell asleep!!


----------



## yosie1511 (Jun 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright I got it and I shall open my gates! Sorry I fell asleep!!


You haven't accepted my friend request yet
Or my Switch isn't working well?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 30, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> You haven't accepted my friend request yet
> Or my Switch isn't working well?


Eh? I added you! Well you ready to go? You got a shovel right


----------



## yosie1511 (Jun 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Eh? I added you! Well you ready to go? You got a shovel right


I'm ready to go!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

I got disconnected, but didn't lose any flowers!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 30, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> I'm ready to go!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> I got disconnected, but didn't lose any flowers!


Oh good I was gonna ask about that..weird my wifi is fine but uh,, idky that happened!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Bump~ I need my town cleaned


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bump~ I need my town cleaned


I will help so you mean by getting flowera


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

sunnybear526 said:


> I will help so you mean by getting flowera


I have flowers everywhere !! I want em gone!!


----------



## kaori (Jul 1, 2020)

hii could i come?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

kaori said:


> hii could i come?


yes!


----------



## kaori (Jul 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes!


yay thanks! may i have the dodo code? :0 ign is aika from hiraya btw


----------



## carackobama (Jul 1, 2020)

I’d love to come over!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Okay everyone can come but after my meeting I'll let you know when my meeting is finished. I must do a zoom call to enroll into college! ^^ Sorry for the inconnvience!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Alright I've finished the meeting sorry about that! Anyone still want to come?


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Alright I've finished the meeting sorry about that! Anyone still want to come?


You are paying me to come take flowers?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Katya01 said:


> You are paying me to come take flowers?


yes ma'am!


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> yes ma'am!


Pm me a dodo and Ill be on my way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

bump. At this point I just need a town clean up.


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi! Could I have some?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

anothermeli101 said:


> Hi! Could I have some?


yes,, add my friend code and I'll open up!


----------

